# Wait and see??!



## GracieM (Jul 28, 2013)

Below are my recent test results. Diagnosed with Hashimoto's and put on 75 synthroid. My endocrinologist suggest we wait and see how my numbers look in 6 weeks and re-evaluate then. He is not concerned with the ultrasound results and said it is a typical Hashimoto's inflamed thyroid and the nodule is very tiny.

My sister had her thyroid removed in January and it was cancerous. We use the same endo and he still is not concerned with my family history. Am I being "panicky" or should I just wait and see like the doc says? What would you do???

TSH 64.5 (.40-4.50)
T4 1.8 (4.5-12.0)
T4 free 0.5 (1.4-3.8)
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 235 (<20)
Thyroid Peroxidase >1000 (<35)

Ultrasound results: Enlarged heterogeneous, diffusely hypervascular, multinodular thyroid. Echogenic 6mm focus in lower right pole.

Thanks for reading. I look forward to getting to know all of you 
Gracie


----------



## GracieM (Jul 28, 2013)

I forgot to add....

ANA positive
Homogenous
Titer: 1:1280


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, with those numbers, I can't imagine how he can in good conscious not start you on medication. You clearly need it.

Regarding the nodule, it is quite small...most doctors won't biopsy unless it is 1cm or larger. But given your Tg results, I would watch it very, very carefully and would be interested in getting a biopsy as soon as it gets near that 1cm threshold.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, I can certainly understand why you are feeling anxious what with your sisters situation.
I'm certainly no expert and new to all this myself (I have nodules too.)
It seems to me though that you're on the right track. Your doctor has prescribed medication and he wants to monitor the situation. He has to give the meds some time to start working before re checking.
The nodule is very small and in all likelihood probably ok. My doctor said the same thing to me too. They don't do any biopsies for nodules smaller than 1 cm.
What is it? 95 % of all nodules are NOT cancerous, and they are so very common!
I know for you there is the added stress of someone in your family having had thyroid cancer, but there is no sign of cancer in YOU at this present time.
I'm sure if there are any changes your doctor will be onto it!
See how the next lot of tests come out. If you are still not happy with your doctor perhaps then you could get a second opinion ?
Try to stay calm and be positive. Difficult I know.... Nourish your body with good healthy foods for this next six weeks to try and reduce inflammation.
Stress will not do your body any good whatsoever. 
These waiting games suck,they really do! but sometimes it just takes time (and lots of deep breaths) to get a better insight on what steps to take next.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Your antibodies are sky high, your TSH is out of the park, and your Free T4 is low. That is good that he started you on thyroid meds! Heck, even good that he ordered an ultrasound to get a baseline. Hopefully that will help things. Just keep getting re-checked with TSH / Free T4 / Free T3 labs every 6-8 weeks and adjusting the dosage until you feel well, not just until your labs are "normal". Like others mentioned, try to hang in there, don't stress too much, and work on the inflammation angle, too.

Oh, and welcome! hugs6


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally think your doctor is on the right track.


----------

